# Cystitis



## PrincessLeia (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi, my 9 month old pup has cystitis (took her to the vets yesterday as she had blood in her pee and had a few ‘accidents’ in the house). She’s on antibiotics and pain relief and seems much better today. The vet said that if it persists or if she gets it recurrently then we will have to investigate further. Has any one else’s cockapoo have any experience of cystitis?
Many thanks
Anne


----------

